# More on tyres



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello all

Well, I got my two new front tyres yesterday and brought my old ones away with me (Michelin Camper, 215/75x16C). They are 7 years old and have done about 25,000 miles. They have plenty of tread on them but with a long trip coming up had decided to replace them and take one away with us as an extra spare.

Just had a good look at them and while one was showing more wear on one side (no idea which side it came off of, drat) both appear to be in good nick on the inside as well as the outside. No signs of cracks, fraying, damage etc. Look as though they could have gone on a good while more. In terms of use, they have never been left standing around for long periods in strong sunlight, though they have always been out in the open.

Harry


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Sounds like you changed your tyres too soon. If they were in good condition with plenty of tread left, what made you change them? 

Namder


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I think the Clubs and the "experts" recommend change at 5yrs come what may. No idea what the real evidence is though. Praps the "experts" are tyre dealers :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

Hello,

I would never drive on tyres more than five years old.

Only thing between you and the tarmac.

Trev.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Yes, that's about it Namder. Advice from those who know about these things (and we amateurs are humbly thankful for it - touch of forelock) - and a long trip to Russia coming up. 

Roads in Russia are renowned for their poor condition with potholes galore. So we're told! So any weakness in a tyre, even though not visible, might easily appear at just the wrong time.

Now we have good new tyres on the front, a spare, and a spare extra tyre that could be used to replace a burst without having to wait a week for a special order to be brought in to a remote garage.

I suppose it's all about peace of mind.

Harry


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

Here is a tyre that was perfect. No cracks on the side walls and all the tread intact. When the remaining 3 tyres were changed, it was found that the wires had penetrated the inside of the tyre.

We were lucky, we were travelling pretty slowly and on a quiet road. The day before we had been on an Autobhan overtaking trucks doing 120kmh

5 years is definitely the max for me. The choice is yours

Doug


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Five years only for me....NO compromise!!!!!

New tyres always on the REAR axle.


----------



## BIGMILLIE (Jan 30, 2007)

We had a blow out a while ago not sure how old the tyre was as we had only just got the van 

it was the rear offside that went we we doing about 45 mph at the time on the A31 hogs back 

The result was we stopped ok no problems BUT the force of the blow out 
pushed the mudgard up into the cooker above bent the floor of the oven and even bent the frying pan stored inside 
Also we were stuck in the nearside lane creating traffic chaos (even got mentioned on the radio

When Police arrived coned of section of road to enable wheel change 

needlest to say all tyres changed within 3 days :lol:


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

After a period of time , considered around 5 years , the rubber has started to deteriorate. this is not visible on the outside and often not on the inner wall.

This could result in the rubber coming adrift from the carcase causing a blow out. The picture above shows it all.

The cost over 5 years is not high and IMO tyres should always be changed around that time frame.

And no , I am not a tyre dealer !


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Ted,
Why new tyres on the rear when all the steering and most of the braking is done on the front.
In tests on cars it was found that at very high speeds in the wet the rear slid first, but do we drive M/H's like this? I think not.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Seeker

What are you going to do with the old tyres ? grow spuds in them 

Loddy


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.michelin.co.uk/michelinuk/en/car-van-4x4/less-worn-tyres-rear/20070314172074.html


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes John , we are back to cars again.
I have said before ,I have driven on skid pans and off road in serious mud and a rear slide is eminently easier to control than a front,
Remember years ago when front wheeldrive cars were up against escorts in off road racing, how the minis often went straight on at corners.
No forget about high speed cars that the manufacturers are interested in 
we are interested in low speeds, relatively but good steering and braking.
Think which tyres wear out first?


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.klebertyres.co.uk/KleberUK/front/affich.jsp?codeRubrique=8032005184616&lang=EN

or

http://www.etyres.co.uk/news/tyres-to-the-front-or-the-rear-debate-takes-new-turn-1226.html

or
http://www.bridgegatetyres.com/New Rear Tyres.html

or

http://www.popularmechanics.com/automotive/how_to/4243992.html

you pays your money and you makes your choice!

The web is a wonderful resource for convincing discussion ?????


----------



## gorobschnitt (Apr 5, 2009)

This is all very interesting. I have spoken to the guy i bought my van from and he confirms that although tyres have been rotated they are original. As the van is 2003 I guess I would be advised to change the tyres all round irrespective of wear. They all look okay but as someone pointed out - you cannot see the damage within!

I'm on a relatively short trip next week but the tyres will be changed when I get back.

Anyone used etyres? They seem very competitive and they come to you to fit.


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

blondy said:


> Hi Ted,
> Why new tyres on the rear when all the steering and most of the braking is done on the front.
> In tests on cars it was found that at very high speeds in the wet the rear slid first, but do we drive M/H's like this? I think not.


Pay attention, I shall say this only once, eets because the experts say so. What gets me is people buying the most expensive tyres available then binning them with 75% of the tread left, WHY?


----------



## gorobschnitt (Apr 5, 2009)

derekfaeberwick said:


> blondy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ted,
> ...


I agree, I shall buy branded but mid-priced tyres all round.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

While I accept all the arguments, think if you watch any of the motoring programmes on tele, which axle do they deliberately make slide and still control, rear always, front Never.
While I am not an expert, but who is , I entered a competition against around 30 other drivers,on a skid pan, to test control, and I came first, the instructor put it down to my off roading, I have twice in my life had a bad case of the front going where it wanted on the road, and there is not a thing one can do about it. p.s. I have been driving over 50 years.
Thats it , sorry to have hogged this post,
but yes if one can afford it always fit a complete new set of tyres as any vehicle will feel more balanced thus fitted.


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

is there a date stamp on tyres so you can check ?


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

r6demon said:


> is there a date stamp on tyres so you can check ?


Yes all , modern tyres have a date code


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

just found this link to identify what all the info written on the sides of tyres means:

http://www.yourdriving.co.uk/tips/19/how-to-read-the-information-on-your-tyre-wall/


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Good morning does any body know the difference between campertyres and ordinary tyres


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

*Camper tyres*

Costco, who supplied & fitted my Michelin Agilis Campings:

http://www.michelin.co.uk/michelinuk/en/car-4x4-van/advantages/20070312100301.html

told me they have stiffer side walls to give less 'sway' and are designed & built to run at the higher pressures and 'nearly fully loaded all the time' loading that MHs are subject to.

Sounds plausible 8O

We had 4 fitted.

Now I'm worrying about the age of the spare; treadwise it's new, but considering the 'half-life' of tyre rubber... :roll:


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

thank you passant


----------



## mauriceheather1 (May 27, 2008)

*tyres*

How much did you psy for the tyres and which company did you use


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

*Michelin Agilis Camping*

Hi MauriceHeather1;

Costco, who have a dedicated Michelin tyre-bay at the Trafford Park branch.

I paid £534.47 for 4 tyres fitted, valves, balanced, Nitrogen filled, etc.

Mine are 15"; standard size for for my MH (see Garage link below)

Hope that helps, you might get them cheaper; but Costco is a one-stop-shop, and won't mess you about; of course you'll need to be a member though, or find a member to take you!


----------

